# Cave



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a Pineapple Cave for Ares for 2 months but he hardly hides in there. I only saw him hiding in it 4 times. It's big enough for him to fit in. Why doesn't he hide?


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Because he feels comfortable swimming around in his aquarium. Providing a space to hide is a great idea, and some bettas use it more than others, but it is nothing to worry about if he doesn't hide. I would say be happy that you see him swim around so much.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

bettas don't need caves....and they do not normally use them in nature..they prefer to hide amongst plants...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

In general, the more hiding places you have, the more you see the fish. When fish know they can escape at a moment's notice, they feel more comfortable moving around the tank and don't have to stick close to the only safe place.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Loha I have both plants and a cave in my tank and the betta prefers to hide in the cave rather than amongst the plants. I guess my plants aren't thick enough for hiding, but that's just another reason to provide some sort of hiding space that isn't the plants.


----------

